
Hackernews title is blacked out – anyone noticing it? - seshagiric
http://news.ycombinator.com
======
nickpsecurity
I took me a while to figure out what it means since nothing was on the front
page. I clicked the black thing trying to get back to the home page. That
linked to battle for the net. Probably better if they had a message instead of
just the black out metaphor so it's totally obvious. Maybe I missed something
but right now it looks like someone has to click it before fully getting the
message.

And to site admins: Thanks for doing something in the first place to bring
attention to the net neutrality battle. :)

------
DrScump
We apologize for the fault in the titles. Those responsible have been sacked.

~~~
masonic
For those unfamiliar with this pop-culture reference:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djKPvXDwXcs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djKPvXDwXcs)

------
notspanishflu
It was the first thing that I noticed.

For the sake of all us, I hope you win this battle.

------
sidcool
It links to battle for net.

